# Boccherini's Cello Concertos on period instruments



## Stefano2000 (May 18, 2020)

Good Evening everyone
I'm looking for a complete recording of Boccherini's cello concertos on period instruments. The only ones i've found are by Anner Bylsma with Tafelmusik and Concerto Amestrdam (i don't know exaclty if this one is on period instruments or only historically informed), they're absolutely wonderful but they're not complete. Do you know if i can find a complete recording about them? If no, do you know if there are other partial recordings on period instruments apart Bylsma's one?
Thank you very much!


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Brilliant have the three cd set performed by Enrico Bronzi. He plays a 1775 cello.
https://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/b/boccherini-cello-concertos/
I can recommend Brilliant Classics highly and if you want a taste then the complete album is on their superb YouTube channel.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jaap Schröder- Concerto Amsterdam Ensemble are on period instruments


----------

